# world in miniature goonhavern cornwall



## muppet

bit of a family explore this one (well it is christmas) i think it opened in the 80s it was closed october 2008 the owners Heritage Attractions are working hard to ensure that the site remains in use for the tourism industry . the grounds are fairly striped still plenty to see . the mian building is locked and alarmed nevermind
on with the pics





























































































thanks for looking


----------



## muppet

oh poo i meant to put this in leisure sites how do i move it


----------



## Foxylady

Tis moved, Muppet. 

I love this. Just the sort of thing I loved as a kid. Forget the stomach-churning rides! The adventure trail entrance and exploring to see what's around the next corner has always been my thing. 
Nice one, M.


----------



## highcannons

*fanatasy land*

Well cool! Wouldn't wanna wander round after too much beer or something.....it reminds me of the MGM Studios in Hertfordshire before it all got knocked down. There used to be cowboy towns and Japanese towns, canals, galleons and all sorts there. My favourite was a large shed with medieval armour made of aluminium stored in it!
Nice one mate.


----------



## oldscrote

That's just darn right silly......I love it,more please.


----------



## bonecollector

I remember family holidays to cornwall in the late eighties and we visited this place a few times.
It doesnt seem to have changed much.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dangerous dave

damn we looked at this the other day was not sure if the site was live due to fresh cut grass so left it


----------



## skeleton key

Well done mate,That put a smile on my face

SK


----------



## muppet

dangerous dave said:


> damn we looked at this the other day was not sure if the site was live due to fresh cut grass so left it



its been shut for 2years but like you said the grass has been cut . we have there twice gates have been shut that were open trees cut down ect someones looking after the place


----------



## SnakeCorp

highcannons said:


> Well cool! Wouldn't wanna wander round after too much beer or something.....it reminds me of the MGM Studios in Hertfordshire before it all got knocked down. There used to be cowboy towns and Japanese towns, canals, galleons and all sorts there. My favourite was a large shed with medieval armour made of aluminium stored in it!
> Nice one mate.


*ears prick up* MGM at Borehamwood? Any photos from back then?


----------



## Spudgun

We went to Cornwall in '99 & this place was supposed to be a 'day' out. Sky high entrance fee & little delivered.....My advice to whoever is trying to keep the dream alive is to sell the land & refund my money.


----------



## highcannons

'fraid not as I was a lot younger. It was fun round there then, I can remember a DH Mosquito sat on its arse in field when they filmed 633 Squadron. Maybe a trawl through the internet would find some stuff....might have a go at that as it was a fascinating place to get chased off of as a kid!




SnakeCorp said:


> *ears prick up* MGM at Borehamwood? Any photos from back then?


----------



## KooK.

Liking this one, summet a bit different, that giant rabbit is the stuff of nightmares though...


----------



## tommo

wicked i also visited here once a good 10 years ago now lol, not changed much it was hanging back then


----------



## TK421

Like it, its in remarkably good condition too.


----------



## fidget64

What a fun place, I like how the dog got in on the act too!


----------



## smiler

A few more pics, I have followed Muppets instructions on how to resize pics for posting, so if they wrong its all his fault!!


























It’s a fun place to visit.
Smiler


----------



## GE066

dangerous dave said:


> damn we looked at this the other day was not sure if the site was live due to fresh cut grass so left it



Nothing ventured, nothing gained.

Nice find chaps


----------



## oldscrote

oldscrote said:


> That's just darn right silly......I love it,more please.




ask and it shall be granted, thank you.


----------



## smiler

Sorry Folks,

One of the pics got away from me so I’ve re-posted it
If you are thinking of visiting here be warned
Prowling security guards all over the place


----------



## scribble

What a wonderful, crazy place! What sort of mind would produce ideas like "Lets have Alice, a pioneer wagon, the Leaning tower of Pisa... ooh and lots of dinosaurs!" It's a bit arbitary. I love it.


----------



## smiler

scribble said:


> What a wonderful, crazy place! What sort of mind would produce ideas like "Lets have Alice, a pioneer wagon, the Leaning tower of Pisa... ooh and lots of dinosaurs!" It's a bit arbitary. I love it.



If you rotate Alice the right way up, It'll scare the wit's out of you, just like it did me.

Thanks for taking the time to look and reply.
*Smiler *


----------



## Potter

Interesting place, great work


----------



## nij4829

Nice site. Is it going to re-open then?


----------



## muppet

nij4829 said:


> Nice site. Is it going to re-open then?



done a bit of searching on the web no sign of it reopening . i have found out that the dinos came from the st agnes leisure park ( its sistercompany ) which is now st agnes film studios also derelict


----------



## oddity

I actually paid to visit this place on a family holiday a few years ago...wish we hadn't bothered.
Hasn't changed at all...if anything it looks in better condition in this report than it did back then!


----------



## LittleMadam

Great report, I would love to wander around here! That is absolutely fab! 

Thanks for sharing xxx


----------



## slick63

I went there in about `87 I think, have to agree with some of the posters on here, it was a bit of a let down. It was nicely manicured but reminded me of walking around a National Trust property, unless you`re interested in well kept gardens with a bit of quirkyness thrown in there wasn`t a lot else going on. Looks a bit more interesting now it`s derelict though.


----------



## Curious Dragon

I visited both this site and St Agnes as a child and oh dear god the giant Alice gave me nightmares... I think it was the eyes!

I hadnt realised both sites were now out of action but I am not surprised... even as a child I dont recall being over the moon with either. It is still nice to have the memories brought back though so thank you


----------



## krela

Wow it rings a bell for me, pretty sure I went here sometime around 1985 or so.


----------



## Scaramanger

Going back to the early nineties there were quite a few places like that I went to in Cornwall.

I remember going to the lappa valley railway near newquay which cost a reasonable amount at the time. A short ride on a minature railway took us to a clearing with a souvenir shed, small pond and a climbing frame !!


----------

